# George Bush



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

George Bushâ€™s senior military attache rushes in to the White House â€" 
â€œMr. President, Mr. President 3 Brazilian soldiers have been killedâ€
The President goes very pale and sinks slowly to his chair.
After a pause he asks in a very hushed voice
â€œExactly how many is a Brazillion?â€


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

